# wooden cam locks (HELP)



## The Illustrator (Feb 25, 2009)

OK I finely finished my router table and fence, now I'm thinking of ways to hold the fence to the table. My wife will not let me spend any more money on it :nono: so I'm gonna have to fab some thing out of material I already have. I was thinking along the lines of wooden cam locks., I know i saw some plans online some where but can't seem to find them now. does anyone know where I can get plans to make them, thanks.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

The Illustrator said:


> OK I finely finished my router table and fence, now I'm thinking of ways to hold the fence to the table. My wife will not let me spend any more money on it :nono: so I'm gonna have to fab some thing out of material I already have. I was thinking along the lines of wooden cam locks., I know i saw some plans online some where but can't seem to find them now. does anyone know where I can get plans to make them, thanks.


I'm going to make some router skis and also make the hold-down that everybody has made on here with the cams and t-nuts to hold the part. I'm also going to make a few cam clamps to hold the parts instead of a circle. Here is one that I found used on a tennoning jig, but once I see something I sometimes use that idea for something else. This one has the part vertical, but don't know if you are going to lay them horizontally or not, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Scott,
Fine Woodworking has an article on Shopmade Cam Clamps HERE. If it won't let you access it, they have a 14 day free trial you can sign up for.


----------



## The Illustrator (Feb 25, 2009)

Noob said:


> I'm going to make some router skis and also make the hold-down that everybody has made on here with the cams and t-nuts to hold the part. I'm also going to make a few cam clamps to hold the parts instead of a circle. Here is one that I found used on a tennoning jig, but once I see something I sometimes use that idea for something else. This one has the part vertical, but don't know if you are going to lay them horizontally or not, but it doesn't matter.


Thank you Paulo


----------



## The Illustrator (Feb 25, 2009)

curiousgeorge said:


> Scott,
> Fine Woodworking has an article on Shopmade Cam Clamps HERE. If it won't let you access it, they have a 14 day free trial you can sign up for.


Thanks George


----------

